# Movie recommendation: The Railway Man



## Bobw235 (Sep 2, 2016)

Just caught this on Netflix. Wow, what powerful film starring Colin Firth and Nicole Kidman. Not an easy film to watch. 

Eric Lomax (Colin Firth), a former British army officer and POW, discovers that the Japanese interpreter who tortured him is still alive. He and his new wife (Nicole Kidman) set out to confront the man who caused him so much pain.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 2, 2016)

Saw the preveiws for this before.  Looks tough to watch but I plan to.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Saw the preveiws for this before.  Looks tough to watch but I plan to.



My wife saw it was on so we watched it. Yes, the scenes of what the prisoners were subjected to are hard to watch, but that's apparently how the Japanese treated POWs. It's consistent with, but worse than what you may have seen if you'd watched "Unbroken", also based on a true story. Really a story of PTSD.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 2, 2016)

I found it an uplifting film. 

As an Australian I have been well steeped in the stories of captivity under Nippon so nothing surprising there but the denoument of this film is about healing, forgiveness and recovery. We need more of that.

Another that I would recommend is The Water Diviner which touches on the disaster of the WW I Gallipoli campaign, unresolved grief and new hope afterwards.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 2, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> I found it an uplifting film.
> 
> As an Australian I have been well steeped in the stories of captivity under Nippon so nothing surprising there but the denoument of this film is about healing, forgiveness and recovery. We need more of that.
> 
> Another that I would recommend is The Water Diviner which touches on the disaster of the WW I Gallipoli campaign, unresolved grief and new hope afterwards.



Agree that it's ultimately about healing and forgiveness and recovery. Some very moving scenes in the picture. I'll have to look for the one you've recommended here. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 3, 2016)

Warri, I watched the film you recommended ("The Water Diviner") and really enjoyed it. Thanks for the recommendation. We were able to view it via Cinemax for free. It had a good story and of course Russell Crowe is always a wonderful actor.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 3, 2016)

Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## jnos (Sep 4, 2016)

My husband and I watched this when it came out. Very good and memorable movie.


----------

